# Hand grind quality vs Electric grind



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

I've just been looking at the Feldgrind and the Aergrind and wondering if the quality of the grind is as good as some of the electric types. What I mean is can I get the same quality grind for less £ if I am prepared to grind by hand? I won't be running a shop so quantity is not an issue.

I know there are others out there but what is the general rule (if even there is one).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

tAClue said:


> I've just been looking at the Feldgrind and the Aergrind and wondering if the quality of the grind is as good as some of the electric types. What I mean is can I get the same quality grind for less £ if I am prepared to grind by hand? I won't be running a shop so quantity is not an issue.
> 
> I know there are others out there but what is the general rule (if even there is one).


The hand grinders you mention will grind well enough for manual brew methods & smaller drip brews. Better perhaps than very low end electric types (Krups GVX etc.), but more expensive commercial grinders will be better. Quite where the overlap is I can't be sure.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the Feldgind is very capable and IMO excellent for espresso as well. Very fine and stepless adjustment and high quality output.

I gladly use it alongside the Kinu instead of an electric grinder.


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Just been looking at some of the Kinu offerings. I must say that I was a little taken by surprise at how beautiful they look.....and then the price tag!!

@Stanic is the Feldgrind as capable as something like a Mazzer SJ?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

tAClue said:


> Just been looking at some of the Kinu offerings. I must say that I was a little taken by surprise at how beautiful they look.....and then the price tag!!
> 
> @Stanic is the Feldgrind as capable as something like a Mazzer SJ?


I can't compare coz I haven't tried the SJ, but I've had it side by side with the Fiorenzato 64 evo and Eureka Mignon, and made espresso with the La Marzocco Linea and I'd be hard pressed to say which one was better. The Feldgrind had no problems with choking the machine.

Once you find the espresso grinding range, you'll be happy. For me this is between 0.10,5 for decaf and older or lightly roasted beans to 0.11,5 with darker roasts.


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks @Stanic. What is 'choking the machine'?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

tAClue said:


> Thanks @Stanic. What is 'choking the machine'?


it means that the grind setting is so fine there is no flow from the basket, the resistance of the puck is higher than the OPV setting


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Well I ended up getting and fixing up an electric one, though the research certainly made me aware of the massive choice there is regarding hand powered grinders. I may get one later just for the novelty of having something well engineered that need not be plugged in.


----------

